# ekg2 i utf-8

## szpil

Czy jest jakaś szansa na prawidłowe wyświetlanie polskich znaków w ekg2 na utf-8. Wpisywane polskie znaki wyświetlane prawidłowo, tylko znaki z ogonkami np. w liście kontaktów zastępowane są pytajnikami  np. dzi?cio?

----------

## SlashBeast

Kiedys do ekg zrobilem sobie taka oto proteze:

```
alias screenekg="LANG='pl_PL' LC_ALL='pl_PL' && screen -dmS ekg /usr/bin/ekg && LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 LANG='pl_PL.UTF-8' && sleep 1 && screen -r ekg"
```

Po prostu odpala ekg z iso8859-2, zrzuca screena, zmienia spowrotem na UTF8 i wchodzi, screen transkoduje znaki w locie - nie ma krzakow.

----------

## Jacekalex

Dodam tylko, że to raczej nie jest  wina ekg, bo sieć padu-padu działa na kodowaniu iso-8859-2.

Ja miałem z tego powodu jazdę ze skryptem perla opartym o Net::Gadu.

Możesz tez spróbować net-im/ekg2.

Edyta:

```
qlist -IvUq ekg2

net-im/ekg2-0.3.1-r1 gadu gif gnutls gpg gpm gsm gtk inotify jpeg ncurses nls perl python readline spell ssl threads unicode xmpp xosd zlib
```

```
grep UTF  ~/.ekg2/config

console_charset UTF-8
```

```
locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

ustawienie w programie:

```
set console_charset UTF-8

save
```

I polskie znaki śmigają prawidłowo na linni ekg2 <=> pidgin.    :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Nov 16, 2011 10:34 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Pryka

@Jacekalex ale on używa ekg2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> @Jacekalex ale on używa ekg2 

 

Cóż, okulista mi umarł (na kurzą ślepotę)  :Very Happy: 

Jednak mimo ślepoty, problem polskich ogonków w ekg2 udało się obczaić.

Sam ekg pomógł  meldując, że wykrył ANSI-cośtam, i prosząc o zweryfikowanie console_charset.

A tu conieco o ekg2: 

http://ekg.chmurka.net/docs.php

http://debian.linux.pl/threads/525-EKG-EKG2-komunikator-z-konsoli-%28gadu-jabber-i-inne%29

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

@szpil ja od dawna uzywam ekg2 i mi poprawnie wyswietla polskie znaki w utf-8. Nadal korzystam z tych ~ustawien: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6061546.html#6061546 i wszystko dziala poprawnie. Moze napisz konkretniej, na czym Ci nie wyswietla polskich znakow (tty, putty, yakuake?) i zapodaj swoja konfiguracje - mozesz uzyc https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813356-start-0.html

@Jacekalex - to nie okulista, zasugerowales sie pewnie wypowiedzia @SlashBeasta (-; chociaz musze na marginesie przyznac ze jest to ciekawe rozwiazanie z ekg ( w moim przypadku bylo /set display_pl_chars 0 ) - dlatego sam zrezygnowalem z niego poniewaz ekg2 poprawnie wyswietla mi polskie znaki. No i jeszcze ekg2 ma irca etc:

```
[I] net-im/ekg2

     Available versions:  (~)0.3.1-r1 {gadu gif gnutls gpg gpm gsm gtk idn inotify jpeg ncurses nls oracle perl python readline rss spell sqlite sqlite3 ssl threads unicode xmpp xosd zlib}

     Installed versions:  0.3.1-r1(16:18:07 28.09.2011)(gadu gnutls gpm ncurses nls perl python readline spell sqlite ssl threads unicode xosd zlib -gif -gpg -gsm -gtk -idn -inotify -jpeg -oracle -rss -sqlite3 -xmpp)

     Homepage:            http://www.ekg2.org

     Description:         Text-based, multi-protocol instant messenger
```

[ot]Ma ktos inny sposob na zapisywanie histori ekg2 niz w *.xml? Ewentualnie w czym takie xmle przegladac ladnie? Bo nie wiem czemu tworcy zrobili taka opcje, za cholere nie da sie tego przegladac uzywajac cat. A w przegladarce wyglada to niewiele lepiej: 

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % cat .ekg2/logs/gg:525600/gg:600.xml  

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE ekg2log PUBLIC "-//ekg2log//DTD ekg2log 1.0//EN" "http://www.ekg2.org/DTD/ekg2log.dtd">

<ekg2log xmlns="http://www.ekg2.org/DTD/">

<message class="chatrecv">

        <time>

                <received>1312454134</received>

                <sent>1312454134</sent>

        </time>

        <sender>

                <uid>gg:600</uid>

                <nick>gg:600</nick>

        </sender>

        <body>

Witaj, JarekP40!

Zakończenie aukcji:

Nazwa: Wędka Garbolino Power 666 (1740715910)

Zakończenie sprzedaży: 04.08.2011 12:30:13

Nie dokonano sprzedaży. </body>

...
```

Zastanawialem sie tez ostatnio, czy nie istnieje jakis graficzny (np po http) interfejs do ekg2, tak jak np rutorrent do rtorrenta.[/ot]

----------

## Jacekalex

Logowanie?

rzuć okiem na: 

```
/usr/share/ekg2/plugins/logs/vars-pl.txt
```

Co do interfejsu www, to ekg2 jest chyba gotowe:

```
/usr/share/ekg2/plugins/httprc_xajax/ekg2.css

/usr/share/ekg2/plugins/httprc_xajax/ekg2.js

/usr/share/ekg2/plugins/httprc_xajax/xajax_0.2.4.js

```

Nie wiem teraz, jak to ożenić ze stroną www, ale można popytać na listach mailingowych ekg.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## szpil

Panowie, ale wtopa   :Embarassed:  wczoraj migrowałem na UTF-8 i poprostu nie zmieniłem konfigów ekg2. Sorki wielkie, oczywiście wszystko gra.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> [ot]Ma ktos inny sposob na zapisywanie histori ekg2 niz w *.xml? Ewentualnie w czym takie xmle przegladac ladnie? Bo nie wiem czemu tworcy zrobili taka opcje, za cholere nie da sie tego przegladac uzywajac cat. A w przegladarce wyglada to niewiele lepiej: 
> 
> ```
> soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % cat .ekg2/logs/gg:525600/gg:600.xml  
> 
> ...

 

Co do pierwszego pytania:

```
/help set logs:log

logs:log (liczba, default value: 0)

określa, czy i w jaki sposób będą logowane wysyłane i otrzymywane wiadomości. dla 0, nie będą.

Dla 1, będą logowane w formacie znanym z ekg1.  Dla 2 będą logowane w formacie XML.
```

i

```
/session log_formats
```

Ja mam format ustawiony na „irssi” i (wraz z konfiguracją pluginu logującego) wygląda to tak:

```
081103-212908 <gg:xyz> To co, za pół godziny?

081103-212920 <gg:xyz> I ile, śmierć? Żeby nie przesadzić…

081103-213402 <gg:asd> Może być 22. Nie będziemy przesadzać, od śmierci jeszcze nikt nie umarł. <:
```

Graficzny interfejs, o ile się orientuję, nie istnieje. Powstawało za to coś takiego jak ekg(2?)-remote i „nakładka” w gtk…

----------

